# Sommerfrischler-Tour 2006



## Froschel (20. Januar 2006)

Da es ja inzwischen zu einem festen Ritual geworden ist, sollten wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine Tour in die Sommerfrische  der Alpen unternehmen.


Wie schon die Jahre zuvor wäre der Juni hierfür wohl am geeignetsten also das lange Wochenende Fr 23.6. - Mo 26.6. , alternativ ein WE davor oder danach.


Ziel für die Tour steht bis jetzt noch nicht fest, schlagt mal was schönes vor...., technische Trails sollten aber nicht nur in homöopathischer Dosis vorhanden sein. Sessellift kann vorhanden sein, muss aber nicht.
Evtl. Hüttentour ? wenn`s nur wenig Leute sind, in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Also macht mal vorschläge...

achja, natürlich kann da jeder mitfahrn










gruss Froschel


-_-


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2006)

Sommerfrischler alle ausjestorben oder wa


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (24. Januar 2006)

wie gesagt - zu doof zum Streckenplanen...  

Termin passt!


----------



## C-Fix (24. Januar 2006)

Also zum Streckenplanen bin ich auch zu doof, zum mitfahren allerdings nicht (hoffe ich wenigstens *g*)
Fällt mir nur gerade auf, dass genau an dem WE das Southside-Festival stattfindet  ... Hiermit stelle ich also Antrag auf Verschiebung...  ; oder ich fahre einfach wann anders mit, bin da flexibel


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Januar 2006)

Ich will auch mitfahren!
Von Trails in den Alpen hab ich aber keinen Schimmer, ich kenn nur die Strassen.

Dave, sach watt!


Edit: Oh, das Southside ist ein Argument :-/


----------



## mjA (24. Januar 2006)

mir passt we! Ahnung habsch leider auch keien. Aber wir treffen uns ja auch bald wieder..kann man ja mal diskutieren.. 

greetz


----------



## rohstrugel (24. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich auch dabei. WE davor geht bei mir definitiv nicht, und sonst halt ein grosses ? 
Zur Diskussion würde ich mal 1. Leogang/Saalbach (Öschiland) und 2. Sanenland (Schweiz) einbringen.

Zu 1.
Es gibt 2 Bikeparks, Lifte und viel Tourenmöglichkeiten. Ich denke dass man auch an gute Insidertourentipps kommen könnte.

Zu 2.
Da lass ich mal die Bilder von dave´s HP sprechen.


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2006)

Ich wähle Tor 1.


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Januar 2006)

Ahhhh ich will ins Sahneland!!! Geilo!!

Wenn das klappt is mir das Southside auch egal...


----------



## dave (25. Januar 2006)

also, ich wäre fürs saanenland bzw. berner oberland! werd' so oder so noch für ein verlängertes we nach interlaken fahren und habe mir mal ein paar trails auf der karte rausgepickt. 
der wirihorn-bikepark soll auch sehr empfehlenswert sein. speedbullit und co. werden womöglich dorthin fahren!
http://www.hot-trail.ch 
http://www.flowzone.ch/spots/berneroberland.php
michi???? wird dieses jahr auch noch mal ins saanenland, um neue trails zu erkunden und wäre ein idealer guide.

das berner oberland ist etwas rauher als leogang und saalbach hinterglemm, was für mich auch den reiz ausmacht. allerdings ist der juni dann eventuell noch zu früh zum alpinen biken. zumindest, wenn wir höher hinaus und z. b. les diablerets machen wollen. 
in leogang/saalbach wird's aber bestimmt auch geile trails geben und ich würde auch an insider-tipps kommen.

rund um bozen könnte man auch was machen. also, die bozener gondeltour, ein ausflug zum schlern, den mezzo-trail usw. 
sind aber alles sachen die ich lieber auf dem weg zum/vom garda mitnehmen würde.

ischgl und serfaus wären auch möglichkeiten. oder teile von hans und frischis freeride-tour im zwischen st. moritz und bormio.


----------



## Froschel (25. Januar 2006)

bin auch definitiv fürs Saaneland, sieht ja mal echt klasse aus. Und ist auch nicht so weit für die die mal nur kurz für`s WE vorbeischaun.

-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (25. Januar 2006)

für das Berner Sahnestückchenland kann ich euch nur die Mücke an Herz legen. Der kennt da fast jeden Stein.
War letztes Jahr mit ihm und Bumble 8 Tage in Gstaad


----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> das berner oberland ist etwas rauher als leogang und saalbach hinterglemm, was für mich auch den reiz ausmacht. allerdings ist der juni dann eventuell noch zu früh zum alpinen biken. zumindest, wenn wir höher hinaus und z. b. les diablerets machen wollen.



Hi, ich bin auch für Berner Oberland, ich war schon öfters in Gstaad biken und da gibt es viele geile Touren, ausserdem kann man dann noch einen Tag Gletscherskifahren gehen ...


----------



## Froschel (25. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...ausserdem kann man dann noch einen Tag Gletscherskifahren gehen ...



du meintest doch sicher, paddeln auf der Saane, oder....


-_-


----------



## dave (25. Januar 2006)

jo, mal fragen ob mücke mitfährt! ihn meinte ich eigentlich auch mit michi???? bzw. michi220573. erinnert ihr euch, er war auch bei der kandel-tour dabei!


----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> du meintest doch sicher, paddeln auf der Saane, oder....



wie wäre es denn mit einer Woche ...


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es denn mit einer Woche ...



wäre doch glatt zu überlegen...

allerdings hat die obere Saane wahrscheinlich kein Wasser mehr ende Juni, die unteren Abschnitte haben meistens Wasser sind aber auch schwerer. Würde aber noch die Simme in der nähe geben.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (26. Januar 2006)

Eine Woche hört sich gut an.... Wie wäre es mit einem AlpenX Ende Juli?

Leider kann ich im Juni nicht mit, freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Pfalztour!

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2006)

ich dachte um die Zeit kannst du nicht Wooly ? 
Das war doch der Durance-Termin


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte um die Zeit kannst du nicht Wooly ?
> Das war doch der Durance-Termin



Durance Termin wäre ein Monat früher gewesen.

-_-


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2006)

*schluck*  - dann habe ich mir doch tatsächlich zum falschen Termin Urlaub genommen....


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *schluck*  - dann habe ich mir doch tatsächlich zum falschen Termin Urlaub genommen....



Naja als Selbständiger kannst du dich ja wenigstens selber ordentlich zusammen********n ... und deinen urlaub dann doch noch verschieben ...  

das Problem war ja das der Pfingsten Termin eine Woche vor WM Beginn lag, und Jutta da auf jeden Fall arbeiten muss, läuft die WM erst mal wird es da auch ruhiger. Und da wir eh beschlossen haben, unseren Norwegen Urlaub wg. Fussball & Terminen auf 2007 zu verschieben, könnte man da ja einen kleinen Schweiz Urlaub einschieben ...


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2006)

wäre schon zu überlegen - allerdings bekomme ich zwei Allein-Urlaube, Ostern _und "_Pfingsten", mit Sicherheit vom Chef der Familie abgelehnt...

Bist du Freitach abend anzutreffen ? 
Damit wir hier in der Diskussion nicht mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen vermischen.... (Saane)


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2006)

Ihr wollt also mitm Sattelschlepper weg, ne? Bike und Ausrüstung, Ski und Ausrüstung und Plantschboot mit Ausrüstung. Was kost`n Container pro Tag? Da kann ma sich wenigstens das Zelt sparen...


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings bekomme ich zwei Allein-Urlaube, Ostern _und "_Pfingsten", mit Sicherheit vom Chef der Familie abgelehnt...



sag der Chefin vorher garnichts, und wenn`s so weit ist, sag nur du gehst mal kurz Zigaretten holen. Klassischer Fall.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Januar 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt also mitm Sattelschlepper weg, ne?


Wie immer. Das schwarze NL-Spaßmobil könnte ich dieses Jahr jedenfalls wieder übers WE zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn der Zeitraum allerdings viel länger wird, ist das nicht mehr so rentabel, weil die Zusatztage ja bezahlt werden müssen.

Nach dem was ich hier alles lesen konnte, will ich jetzt auch lieber ins Saanenland. Der Northshore sieht ja echt mal scharf aus, wobei ich da sicherlich einige Hühnerwege benutzen muss (z.B. bei dem Wallride mit anschließendem Drop).


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2006)

Schaaatz, ich fahr mal geschwind mit dem Kanu runter an die Ecke zum Zigaretten holen... *knirsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schaaatz, ich fahr mal geschwind mit dem Kanu runter an die Ecke zum Zigaretten holen... *knirsch*



des Blöde is jetzt halt das du eh nicht rauchst ....


----------



## knoflok (26. Januar 2006)

der wallride mit drop sieht schon nett aus... dachte am anfange der bildergeschichte der geht in die andre Richtung...  

des brobiere mer dann do... gell schdefan? 

Ich muss gucken, ob unser Dickschiff zu den besagten Terminen verfügbar oder belegt ist. Hat sich ja als relativ gutmütiger Lastesel herausgestellt. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## michi220573 (26. Januar 2006)

Servus,

ich werde auch dieses Jahr nach Gstaad fahren. Geplant habe ich die ersten beiden Juliwochen, allerdings werde ich zuerst, wahrscheinlich am 30.06., nach Ösireich fahren und dort Leogang und die 5-Gondel-Tour in Saalbach-Leogang machen. Außerdem habe ich noch ein anderes Schmankerl der besonderen Art angedacht, das ich aber erst noch recherchieren muss  . Ich werde also Anfang Juli in Gstaad sein und dort die üblichen Verdächtigen fahren - siehe www.purebiking.de - und jede Menge neue Trails testen. Solltet Ihr Euch generell anschließen wollen, werde ich selbstverständlich meine Touren so legen, dass Ihr was geboten bekommt. Einzige Ausnahme ist die Diablerets-Tour, denn da kann man nur bei Sonnenschein hoch. Alles andere wäre Wahnsinn und sinnlos, denn das von Dave auf seiner Website einzigartig abgebildete Gletscherpanorama ginge einem verloren und den Sanetschtrail ohne Sicht zu fahren wäre glatter Selbstmord. Juni ist definitiv zu früh für Gstaad, da bis auf eine Ausnahme jede Tour bis mind. auf 2.000 m hoch geht und der Schnee sehr lange liegt. Alle mir bereits bekannten Touren haben die eine oder andere Seilbahn dabei, so dass man meist ausschließlich Downhill fährt oder eben in der Ebene (Ausnahmen bestätigen auch diese Regel). Mit dabei sind die 97er WM-DH-Strecke und die Maxxis-Cup-DH-Strecke in Zweisimmen. Und wer Ski fahren will, muss sich auf Langlauf beschränken, denn auf dem Gletscher sind im Sommer die Lifte außer Betrieb. Solltet Ihr zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt fahren wollen, kann ich Dave gern wieder meine Karten geben - wir sind da bereits eingespielt  

Ach und wegen Österreich - ich hätte in Zell am See eine Top-Unterkunft für Euch - http://www.8ung.at/bergheim-eckelhart/

Noch Fragen? Dann her damit.

Die Mücke


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2006)

wenn du die NL dort einquartiert bekommst hast du den leninorden verdient.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Januar 2006)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde auch dieses Jahr nach Gstaad fahren. Geplant habe ich die ersten beiden Juliwochen, allerdings werde ich zuerst, wahrscheinlich am 30.06., nach Ösireich fahren und dort Leogang und die 5-Gondel-Tour in Saalbach-Leogang machen.


Das wäre Tor 1 und dann Tor 2. 

Das fände ich schon irgendwie nicht so schlecht mit so einem kompetenten Guide die Trails zu testen. Froschel könnte auch eine Woche nach dem 23. und ich weiss noch gar nix, will aber auf jeden Fall mit fahren. Da könnte es auch eine Woche sein. Hey, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Hoffentlich wirds bald Sommer.


----------



## knoflok (26. Januar 2006)

Stefan - ich will dir jetzt nicht wieder die Laune verderben... aaaber: 



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wirds bald Sommer



ich würde ja erstmal auf was andres hoffen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





greeetz 

knofi


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2006)

du bist ja sooo gemein


----------



## knoflok (26. Januar 2006)

er weiß ja (hoffentlich) das ich es nicht so meine, sondern ebenfalls mit ihm mit hoffe!


----------



## rohstrugel (27. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> er weiß ja (hoffentlich) das ich es nicht so meine, sondern ebenfalls mit ihm mit hoffe!


he lücht, he lücht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2006)

also wenn da wirklich die meisten Touren erst bei 2000+ losgehen wirds im Juni wirklich etwas sehr Expeditionslastig werden. Wir könnten den Schneefeldern zumindest noch eine od. besser zwei Wochen Zeit lassen um sich zurück zu ziehen.
Falls sie dann immer noch da sein sollten drohen wir halt mit Klimaerwärmung.

Ich schlag mal Termin 7.Juli -10.Juli(evtl. auch die ganze Woche) vor, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?

übrigens, es soll nicht eine reine Downhillveranstaltung werden(zumindest für mich) den ein oder anderen Anstieg will ich schon aus eigener Kraft erklimmen.


oder sollen wir dann doch nach Leogang und den Junitermin belassen

Ich bin für Saane !



-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlag mal Termin 7.Juli -10.Juli(evtl. auch die ganze Woche) vor, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?


Wie gesagt, ich will auf jeden Fall mit, ich kann mich aber erst drum kümmern, wenn der Termin fest steht.



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens, es soll nicht eine reine Downhillveranstaltung werden(zumindest für mich) den ein oder anderen Anstieg will ich schon aus eigener Kraft erklimmen.


Ja, ich glaube das habe ich auch nicht in Frage gestellt. Ich finde nur, wenn man mal in einem Gebiet ist, wo es die Möglichkeit gibt erart geile Trails abzufahren, sollte man nicht jeden Höhenmeter mühsam erkämpfen müssen, sonst ist die Zeit vorbei und viele Trails noch unbefahren. Die Mischung machts halt, oder?


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich glaube das habe ich auch nicht in Frage gestellt. Ich finde nur, wenn man mal in einem Gebiet ist, wo es die Möglichkeit gibt erart geile Trails abzufahren, sollte man nicht jeden Höhenmeter mühsam erkämpfen müssen, sonst ist die Zeit vorbei und viele Trails noch unbefahren. Die Mischung machts halt, oder?



so seh ich das auch 
ne ganze woche wird für mich schwierig zu realisieren sein, da ich zu der zeit meine diplomarbeit schreibe, aber interesse melde ich auf alle fälle schonmal an. nachdem ich letztes jahr nicht mit dabei war, sollte ich mich dieses jahr ja mal wieder bei euch blicken lassen


----------



## michi220573 (27. Januar 2006)

Man muss von Gstaad aus immer erstmal zum Tourenspot hinfahren, wobei man immer ein paar Hm absolvieren muss, gern auch mal bis 500 Hm im Falle der Gletschertour. Während der Touren muss auch mal geklettert und getragen werden. Letztendlich wird jeder froh sein, wenn keine Hm zu machen sind, denn die Traildichte und -länge ist schon enorm. Außerdem sind manche Spots per Uphill gar nicht zu erreichen. Man muss also per Bahn nuff. Andererseits kann man sich z.B. in Chateau d'Oex auch trennen - eine Truppe radelt zur Seilbahn, die andere radelt selbst bergauf und man trifft sich oben zum DH. Die Touren starten alle in Gstaad auf 1.000 m über NN und gehen bis mind. 2000 m über NN hinauf. Ich bin fast die ganzen zwei Wochen dort. Wer also in Etappen anreisen möchte, kann mich dann gern kontaktieren. Alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen geht eh nicht.


----------



## knoflok (28. Januar 2006)

die NL´s lachen doch geradezu über anstiege <1000hm. 

Sollte von daher kein Problem darstellen


----------



## michi220573 (28. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> die NL´s lachen doch geradezu über anstiege <1000hm.
> 
> Sollte von daher kein Problem darstellen




... auch in der Höhenlage? Auf 3.000 m kämpft man um jeden Atemzug, wenn man mit Bike und Wintersachen unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (28. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ... Ich finde nur, wenn man mal in einem Gebiet ist, wo es die Möglichkeit gibt erart geile Trails abzufahren, sollte man nicht jeden Höhenmeter mühsam erkämpfen müssen, sonst ist die Zeit vorbei und viele Trails noch unbefahren. Die Mischung machts halt, oder?



Ich muss wohl noch erwähnen, dass die Touren bis auf derzeit zwei Ausnahmen generell nur mit Bergbahn Sinn machen. Das liegt zum einen an der Vielzahl der Trails, von denen man keinen auslassen sollte, zum anderen an der damit verbundenen schieren Länge der Touren. Und man kann z.B. die Gletschertour überhaupt nur mit Seilbahn erreichen. Daraus folgt, dass es sinnvoll, wenn nicht gar notwendig, ist, die Gstaad easyaccess Karte zu kaufen, mit der man jede Menge Rabatt bei der Gletscherbahn bekommt, kostenlos mit dem Bus zur Gletschbahn fahren kann und fast alle in meinen Touren eingebauten Bergbahnen und Lifte kostenlos nutzen kann. Wer darauf verzichtet, kann im Prinzip keine der Touren fahren, weil ich sie alle mit Einbindung möglichst jeder Seilbahn geplant habe und die Uphills meist gar nicht kenne. Dennoch kommen immer wieder Höhenmeter zusammen, weil man eben die Talstationen erstmal erreichen muss und die Trailspots nicht immer gleich an der Bergstation beginnen. Leider kann ich Euch die Touren nicht grafisch darstellen, so dass Ihr einen Eindruck bekommen würdet, aber Dave war ja schonmal da und kann aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.


----------



## michi220573 (4. Februar 2006)

Grüezi,

Programmänderung - Österreich fällt aus. Daher werde ich bereits am 30.06. oder 01.07. in Gstaad aufschlagen. Allerdings würde ich erstmal noch so zwei Touren optimieren, bevor ich jemanden über die Berge guide. Wer sich aber davon nicht stören lässt, dass man statt noch eines 7ten Trails nur 6 pro Tour fährt, ist natürlich trotzdem herzlich willkommen. So wie die mir bekannten Touren derzeit gestrickt sind, sind sie auf jeden Fall top. Nur versuche ich, sie noch topper zu machen.

Mir bekannte günstigste Unterkunft in Gstaad ist der Campingplatz direkt an der Saane. Auf diesem kann man sich in permanent aufgebauten Wohnwagen mit Anbau einquartieren oder in einem der kleinen Minichalets, die für 4 Personen ausgelegt sind und wohl so 800 CHF pro Woche kosten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Kontakt kann über www.gstaad.ch hergestellt werden. Gern beantworten die netten Damen dort formlose Online-Anfragen auch ohne dass man das Buchungsformular nutzt.


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2006)

ist ja wirklich bedauerlich dass es nun ne Programmänderung bei dir gibt, wo dein Urlaub allerdings hingeht und wann interessiert hier eigentlich nicht so sehr. 
Ist ja schön wenn du ein paar Tourentipps hast für uns , aber mach mal nen bisschen dezenter hier mit deinem Auftreten(nur mal so als Vorschlag).


sag mal michi, ich werd übrigens den verdacht einfach nicht los, dass du so ein Tourivertmittler bist und dir dadurch so nen kleines Zubrot verdienst


----------



## eL (4. Februar 2006)

ein wahrer kapitalist ist immer im dienst und am kunden


----------



## dave (4. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja wirklich bedauerlich dass es nun ne Programmänderung bei dir gibt, wo dein Urlaub allerdings hingeht und wann interessiert hier eigentlich nicht so sehr.
> Ist ja schön wenn du ein paar Tourentipps hast für uns , aber mach mal nen bisschen dezenter hier mit deinem Auftreten(nur mal so als Vorschlag).
> 
> 
> sag mal michi, ich werd übrigens den verdacht einfach nicht los, dass du so ein Tourivertmittler bist und dir dadurch so nen kleines Zubrot verdienst



ruhig, ruhig brauner!  

ich hatte michi halt mal gefragt, ob er zu der zeit auch in der region unterwegs sei, weil er sich dort super auskennt und er mir letztes jahr wirklich gute tipps geben konnte! 
das ist einfach michis-traumrevier und da er sehr hilfsbereit ist, hat er sich auf meine PM hin direkt hier gemeldet und als guide angeboten.

michis angebot ist jetzt ein wenig direkt rüberkommen, weil nur ich ihn hinter den kulissen gefragt hatte, ob wir nicht was gemeinsam machen könnten und er dann hier gleich voll in den fred eingestiegen ist. aber er meint's nur gut ... und kriegt vom touri-verein dafür auch keinen rappen!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ein wahrer kapitalist ist immer im dienst und am kunden


...alter "Kapitalistenversteher"...  wie kömmts?


----------



## Froschel (6. Februar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ruhig, ruhig brauner!



ich hatte halt ein nicht mehr zu unterdrückendes Gefühl, der Inflation meiner eigenen Akzeptanzschwelle entgegenzuwirken.

oder in deinen Worten, man kann die Pferde nicht immer im Zaum halten...

-_-


----------



## Tohamas (6. Februar 2006)

Guten Tag!
Sie sehen hier ein offizielles Lebenszeichen der Luigi- Fraktion.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ich melde hier mal Interesse an, wenn's der Termin zulässt, wär ich gern dabei.
Kenne die Gegend um Gstaad und den Saanenmöser (der heisst wirklich so! Ich kann nix dafür!) nur im Winter. 
Ich bring auch meine Kämping- Expresso- Maschine mit!


----------



## Froschel (7. Februar 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag!
> Ich bring auch meine Kämping- Expresso- Maschine mit!



super, und bring zu der Expressomaschine gleich noch ein paar andere Luigis mit  


-_-


----------



## mjA (7. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn da wirklich die meisten Touren erst bei 2000+ losgehen wirds im Juni wirklich etwas sehr Expeditionslastig werden. Wir könnten den Schneefeldern zumindest noch eine od. besser zwei Wochen Zeit lassen um sich zurück zu ziehen.
> Falls sie dann immer noch da sein sollten drohen wir halt mit Klimaerwärmung.
> 
> Ich schlag mal Termin 7.Juli -10.Juli(evtl. auch die ganze Woche) vor, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?




schließe mich stefan an: erst wenn genaueres feststeht meld auch ich mich zu wort (wegen urlaub nehmen und so)

Ansonsten: Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (8. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> schließe mich stefan an: erst wenn genaueres feststeht meld auch ich mich zu wort (wegen urlaub nehmen und so)



wg. erfolgreicher Zweitreproduktion habe ich trotz WM jetzt mehr zeit und bin ebenfalls flexibel, da wir dieses Jahr nicht gen Norwegen verreisen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wg. erfolgreicher Zweitreproduktion


Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erklären? ich kann mir da so nichts Rechtes drunter vorstellen.


----------



## eL (8. Februar 2006)

wühler hat nachgelegt und wird wieder pappa


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2006)

Eben und deswegen Klückwunsch!
Manche kriegen den Hals ja nie voll...


----------



## fez (8. Februar 2006)

subber Familie Wühler !


----------



## Wooly (9. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erklären? ich kann mir da so nichts Rechtes drunter vorstellen.



wollte ich ja aber der el war schneller ... würde mir ja zu denken geben wenn ich mir solche Sachen vom EL erklären lassen müsste ...


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

he wühler sieh es ma so

iss dann allet ehn abwasch..... und wenn die rabauken vom alter nich so viel auseinander sind wird das spätere gekloppe viel fairer.

eL


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wühler hat nachgelegt und wird wieder pappa



denke der Wooly hat es geschafft sich selbst zu klonen, der eine bleibt zu Hause bei Frau und Kind, der andere kann ab jetzt bei jeder Ausfahrt dabei sein. 


-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

Wooly = Dolly - das Klonschaf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

oder das ?

beim verköstigen eines leckeren Grashalmes







-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

*bimmel bimmel*


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Februar 2006)

hmmm, beide Erklärungen scheinen mir gleichermaßen plausibel!


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2006)

Ja dann,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!

In deinem Alter ist mir das auch noch so leicht geglückt.



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich trotz WM jetzt mehr zeit


Mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten oder mehr Zeit zum biken?


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten oder mehr Zeit zum biken?



... zum Kindermachen, is doch klar!


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2006)

I wo ! Zum Fußballglotzen in der Kiste !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2006)

nicht etwa doch:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



?


----------



## han (10. Februar 2006)

auch von der Pfalz  wünsche an den NL-Dentist. 

@Flugrost: wo hast du nur das GIF her??


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2006)

von da:http://www.jamba.de/storage/view/upload/logo/image_multianimscreensaver/SchwarzesSchaf1.gif


----------



## fez (17. März 2006)

Liebe Northernlights,

hiermit bittet Gefreiter Fez untertänigst um seine Abmeldung durch die Oberste NL-Verwaltung und die Erlaubnis zum Nichterscheinen bei dieser Tour. 

(Ich bin schon 24. - 25. Juni mit meinen Damen und Schweizer C-Paddlern an der Simme)


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Northernlights,
> 
> hiermit bittet Gefreiter Fez untertänigst um seine Abmeldung durch die Oberste NL-Verwaltung und die Erlaubnis zum Nichterscheinen bei dieser Tour.
> 
> (Ich bin schon 24. - 25. Juni mit meinen Damen und Schweizer C-Paddlern an der Simme)



da müssen wir erst die 1. Sitzung der Antragsannahmekommision einberufen. Also bis das alles durch ist kanns ganz schön lange dauern. 
Also erst 5 Sitzungen bis überhaupt mal der Antrag angenommen wird und dann noch das Genehmigungsverfahren.....tu dir das lieber nicht an.


-_-


----------



## Waldgeist (17. März 2006)

Halt, nicht so schnell, zuerst muß ein Antrag auf Erteilung eines Antrgsformulars gestellt werden!!!

Waldgeistamt


----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2006)

Nun, die Voraussetzung zur Aufnahme des Antragsentgegennahmeverfahrens ist zunächst die Teilnahme an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Danach erst kann das Verfahren aufgenommen werden. Zur Entlassung aus deinen eingegangenen Pflichten ist es weiterhin erforderlich, eine ersatzweise Teilnahme an einer weiteren Tour, nicht unter 1000hm verpflichtend zuzusagen. Zuletzt kann nur von deiner Bereitschaft, entsprechend der Nachfrage, alkoholische Getränke und getötete Tieren anläßlich eines Grillfestes bei Tatis ehemaliger Wohnstätte, vorrätig zu halten und auch an die Anwesenden auszugeben, abhängig gemacht werden, ob der Antrag befürwortet oder abschlägig beschieden wird.

Nee, im Ernst: Willst du dein bike dann nicht lieber verkaufen?


----------



## Wooly (17. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt kann nur von deiner Bereitschaft, entsprechend der Nachfrage, alkoholische Getränke und getötete Tieren anläßlich eines Grillfestes bei Tatis ehemaliger Wohnstätte, vorrätig zu halten und auch an die Anwesenden auszugeben, abhängig gemacht werden, ob der Antrag befürwortet oder abschlägig beschieden wird.



dafür     



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, im Ernst: Willst du dein bike dann nicht lieber verkaufen?



mensch du Dussel, ein Fahrrad braucht man doch zum Auto umsetzen .... ts ts ts ...


----------



## knoflok (17. März 2006)

He fez... wiedermal das kleingedruckte überlesen... tststs...


----------



## fez (18. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Entlassung aus deinen eingegangenen Pflichten ist es weiterhin erforderlich, eine ersatzweise Teilnahme an einer weiteren Tour, nicht unter 1000hm verpflichtend zuzusagen.


 
Hier stimme ich mit Freuden zu. 



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt kann nur von deiner Bereitschaft, entsprechend der Nachfrage, alkoholische Getränke und getötete Tieren anläßlich eines Grillfestes bei Tatis ehemaliger Wohnstätte, vorrätig zu halten und auch an die Anwesenden auszugeben, abhängig gemacht werden, ob der Antrag befürwortet oder abschlägig beschieden wird.


 
Auch dieser Vorschlag findet meine absolute Unterstützung. Ein Frühlingsfest wenns (mal soweit ist) im Garten für ALLE ! 



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, im Ernst: Willst du dein bike dann nicht lieber verkaufen?


Abgelehnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juni 2006)

die sache hier hat sich nun wahrscheinlich auch erledigt, oder habt ihr alles im geheimen geplant?


----------



## Froschel (21. Juni 2006)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> die sache hier hat sich nun wahrscheinlich auch erledigt, oder habt ihr alles im geheimen geplant?



richtig getippt. Die Sache wurde im geheimen abgeblasen.

-_-


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juni 2006)

na dann is ja gut, ich dacht schon ich müsst weil ich am wochenende keien zeit hab


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Juni 2006)

hat irgendjemand eigentlich alternative Pläne, später diesen Sommer mal runter zu fahren?


----------

